# Dog's Will



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

My wife got that on her facebook page after we lost our 10 year old Norman in January and we weren't going to get another dog we now have a 10 week old golden.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I gave the food, medications, toys and beds in the shelter, but last part cant do it yet. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

We still cry now and then, call the new puppy by the wrong name we really miss him but the new puppy has us reminiscing about all the good times we had.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sometimes it is hard to pick up the pieces and do it again, but I must say I think every one I've lost had the bigness of heart to truly wish their good fortune be paid foward to another.

Besides, it sure helps the heart heal.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't imagine not having a dog in my life. I am never replacing a previous pet, I am honoring them by bringing in a new one.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Buddy's Mom Forever - you are one of the kindest and most caring person on the forum. You've always got an encouraging, helpful or supportive word for everyone. You've obviously got a giving heart and when you do, any dog will be lucky to be welcomed into your world.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't think you can ever replace one dog with another, each dog is so unique and special in their own way and they bring something special to your life. You can choose to open your heart and home to another though.


*Buddy's mom*, when the time is right for you, I hope you find another dog to bring you love and joy again, and help your heart heal. Buddy wouldn't want you to be so sad.


----------

